# 1 year old on upper C? Stupid or just mildly crazy?



## airnordica (Apr 23, 2009)

We were thinking of taking our one year from Pump house to State bridge this weekend. We have both been down that part of the river in mid to late summer but neither have been down it when its in run off. What I'm looking for is some beta on what the canyon does when the water gets higher. Worse or does it smooth out at higher flows? 
Thanks


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

No. big waves crashing all over, not a good idea.

I have seen babys on this section under 1000 cfs.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

There was a BUNCH of carnage on the Upper Colorado today from inexperienced people on the water at this level.Several folks were taken by ambulance from the river,mainly due to swims and the cold water.Needles eye can be run pretty easily on the right of the now pourover but you don't want mess this line up!There are really large wave trains from needles eye down for a ways.The hardest part will probably be Yarmony,which has a LARGE hole in the center of the river.It is almost guaranteed to flip you and send you on a long swim.The line is left of the hole,but make sure you get there!Even the slightest winds can throw you off your line.As for the 1 yr. old,I can't say much but it would most likely have tragic outcomes for any mistakes so I guess it's your call.The Upper C is a whole different animal at these levels and should be taken seriously.Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I spent two days on Pumphouse last week, and it is even higher now. I DO NOT think you should take a young child on that section now, unless you get out at Radium. And I don't even recommend that unless you REALLY know the route through the needle. There are still very big waves there too and you HAVE to take the right side of the hole caused by the buried big rock at the Eye. Even beyond that it can be nasty. 

Yarmony is VERY big. We picked up three fisherman below there last week who had dumped their raft in the big Yarmony hole and swam over 300 yds. By the time we got to them, two could hardly talk or walk, and were in an advanced stage of hypothermia. The third one had a wet suit and was OK. It took over an hour, a big fire, our dry clothes, and a space blanket to get them coherant and moving again. Not worth the risk for a child - even grade school age.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

My 4 year old has about 300 miles on the Upper C, in fact the family jokes that she was raised on the Upper C because we are out there almost every weekend. The entire family is very competant and knows that section of river like the back of our hands.........with this being said, I don't think its a good idea at this "flow"!!!
Anyother time with a good life vest, competant captain on the oars sure...I don't think its a bad idea, but thats because I had my 1 year old out there in a 16 footer raft.
The issue is not so much learning the lines and staying on them, at this big flow, the issue is the consequences of coming off the line will be big...especially in Yarmony!
I ran it with my family at 4800 the other week and once I saw the Yarmony hole I looked at my wife and said we can't come back with our daughter for awhile....... Again, its hard to mess up that line, but if for some crazy reason you did........it could be very bad, especially for a 1 year old which already deal with thermo regulatory temperatures issues and the "stickyness" of the whole (the ability to take and object, hold it under and recurculate it over and over)
Why risk that with your family.
Wait a few weeks for the water to drop.........then safely go and enjoy some fun. 
1200 CFS and the whole is still there but very small and for a large raft is almost a non-issue.
Hope this helps and happy safe boating.
****


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

You might wanna go to Ruby/Horsethief Canyon....
Its an overnight in Fruita Colorado and tons of fun for the kids.
Each year I do a Daddy Daughter trip just her and I for 4 days 3 nights...
Your entire family will enjoy that!! 
We are heading there Monday. If you wanna beta on that PM.
****


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Nope..... Save it for later.

Bad decision that you can't take back. I wouldn't take a 3 month old puppy down at this level.

Get a babysitter & get out there!
Even better, get the babysitter to run your shuttle & have an awesome day on the water & then have an awesome campout with the wee one.


----------



## airnordica (Apr 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Nuf said, Thanks for the beta. I think we will get a sitter. I want to check it out at this level.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

You should DEFINITELY get down this week or next just to see a rare river.It could easily hit 7,000 or so by Wednesday.They're sayin' maybe 8-10,000 by next week!


----------



## AKATief (Mar 2, 2008)

Certainly not. At this level, no one who is incapable of self- rescue should not be on the river. Just yesterday on the Upper C., we had 3 abmulance responses, 1 search and rescue activation, and 2 dogs that drowned. And dogs swim better than 1 year olds...


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

You would be better off simply running the filter plant section of the Poudre if you feel you have to get out on the river with a 1 year old. My rule always was if I couldn't run a section blindfolded I didn't take my 2 year old. This is the kind of year that many boaters will have problems with- flows we haven't seen since the mid 80's and 90's. The upper C can be a trouble for those that have been running it for the past 10 years but missed all the fun at 7-10K. Leave the 1 year old with family if you have to try the upper C at these levels. Have fun.
wayne


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

TELEYAKCO said:


> You should DEFINITELY get down this week or next just to see a rare river.It could easily hit 7,000 or so by Wednesday.They're sayin' maybe 8-10,000 by next week!


WOW! I have never seen the upper C at these levels. I hope it stays so I can see it in a couple of weeks. 

Kids and the Upper C can be a super cool mix. But anything at high water goes from fun to serious consequences if something goes wrong. Not worth the risk in my book.

But I agree, get out and get some while its at a record high! just leave the kiddo this time.

Wow, still cant believe this runoff!


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

We ran this section today. Yarmony is an easy run on the RIGHT side. Our oar assist boat nearly flipped in a hole on the left side of the rapid. The level at Kremmling was 8650.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

AKATief said:


> Certainly not. At this level, no one who is incapable of self- rescue should not be on the river. ...


BEST QUOTE EVER!!!!!!!

So...Get out there and run it!?!?! Oh ...uh wait a sec.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

If you can handle yourself (be it make the proper lines, boat through it, self-rescue/swim it) in the worst line down a section SHOULD something force you there then yes you can take the person.

I guess the easiest way to tell is to chuck the kid in the water sometime during the run into a hole or rapid and see how they handle themself.

Sound stupid? So does taking a 1-year old on the river.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

This is so dumb. In our litigeous society everyone is so worried about what can happen they don't enjoy life. Your baby just needs to weigh less than a duck, stupid. Ducks float so your baby will be fine. But actually, two ducks float too, so maybe if they weigh between one and two ducks they should be OK too. I will not be liable for anyone who tries to float a three duck baby.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoapiglet said:


> This is so dumb. In our litigeous society everyone is so worried about what can happen they don't enjoy life. Your baby just needs to weigh less than a duck, stupid. Ducks float so your baby will be fine. But actually, two ducks float too, so maybe if they weigh between one and two ducks they should be OK too. I will not be liable for anyone who tries to float a three duck baby.


what about geese. id say 3 ducks is a goose. and geese float. 

so two ducks or a goose?


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

I would go 2/3rds of a goose. It's also very important to only use the back end of the goose for these specific gravity calculations.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

no no no its 2 ducks per goos. Duck duck goose!
like 7 chipmunks on a branch.....


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

so I took my daughter on the river at 1 year old, BUT... it was a flat water stretch of the Rio Grande that I know like the back of my hand, and was at low water. I held on to her while someone I trust above no other (& knows that river better that I,) rowed. I would never have dreamed of taking her on high water at that age, or on anything above a really simple class II that yeah, I know well enough to boat blind folded. Having said that, I did take her on class III at 2 1/2 years old, BUT this is also the class III stretch that I know better than any section of river any where... I have literally Thousands of river miles on this little stretch, (the Rio Grande Race Course near Pilar,) & it was very low water. I still don't let her go boating at high water & as much as she begs, it'll be much later in the summer before she gets to go boating again... high water rocks, but it is not for kids.


----------

